

McCain, Obama headed to Washington for bailout talks - newmediaclay
http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/09/24/campaign.wrap/index.html

======
tptacek
politics.reddit is this way, new HN reader:

<http://www.reddit.com/r/politics>

Don't mod me up for this; just please don't mod this story up.

~~~
newmediaclay
Appreciate the link. I'll be sure to use it next time.

~~~
mixmax
You seem to be a fast learner, you'll fit right in here :-)

------
trickjarrett
If it's for real, I respect him for the decision. But the truth is that he's
leading in most polls and so his suspending the campaign will force Obama to
do so as well and thus lessen the time for Obama to campaign to garner more
voters.

~~~
newmediaclay
Latest polls actually show Obama with a pretty good lead after last weekend.
The main reason for that is because Economy has moved up as the pivotal issue
and Obama polls better when it comes to that issue.

So, I think he's doing this to generate some more credibility on the economy
and shrink Obama's overall lead by appearing more concerned about the economy.
McCain is hoping this concern will translate into becoming more respected in
the economic arena, thus leading to better polling.

~~~
tsbardella
That sounded like you were explaining some code snippet..

------
trezor
Good to see that McCain, which publicly has admitted he knows next to nothing
about economy, now is going to fix it.

Time to exchange those dollars for pesos before it's too late.

~~~
huherto
haha, I've got a bunch of pesos if anyone is interested.(I'm in Mexico)

Seriously, you guys (the U.S.) are going to be fine. You've got great people,
great land. It may just get rough for a while.

